# Stephen Charnock on assurance and the cross



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 25, 2020)

It would spirit our faith, when we shall see his blood confirming an everlasting covenant, wherein God promises to be gracious. All the promises centred in the cross, received their life from his death, and are from thence reflected on us. Where can faith find a vigour but in the royalties of mercy, displayed in the satisfaction of justice? Where can it find a life, but in the views of its proper object? ...

For more, see Stephen Charnock on assurance and the cross.


----------

